# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  stvarcice u radjaoni

## ayla

drage moje,
zanima me od cjelokupne torbe koju nosim u bolnicu sto sve ide sa mnom u radjaonicu, odnosno, da li je i tada cijela torba sa mnom i muzem (prisutnim) ili samo potrebne stvarcice (a ostatak mi muz donese nakon sto rodim)? Posebno me zanima situacija na Sv. Duhu, da li muz moze imati fotoaparat sa sobom, kakvu bocicu vode za mene negdje u dzepu... u kratko sto sve smije imati? Da li mi treba odmah moj rucnik za tusiranje nakon sto mi daju klistir (dakle, opet je preduvjet da je cijela torba sa mnom od pocetka), trebam li imati odmah svoju rolu WC papira? Ako imate volje i vemena napisite mi par sitnica kako to u biti sve ide na Sv. Duhu.
puno vam hvala

----------


## pituljica

Ovako su nam pričali na tečaju na SD prošli tjedan:

kad ideš u rađaonu s tobom ne smije ići i torba  nego samo u vrećici sljedeće stvari:

ručnik
ulošci
gaćice
papuče
toaletni pribor (ja tu svakako ubrajam rolu WC papira)
mobitel i punjač (koje možeš koristiti u predrađaoni i poslije kad te spuste na babinjače, u samom boxu ga ne smiješ koristiti)
može bočica s vodom jer smiješ malo pijuckati (isključivo voda)
možeš imati i špricalicu s vodom
može foto aparat ili video kamera

Ja ću tu ubaciti par Cornija-one energetske pločice jer ak dođem poslije večere u sobu do jutra ne dobijem ništa za jesti (tak sam prošli porod cimerici potamanila pol kutije čokoladnih napolitanki jer sam u sobu došla u 19 sati i stalno sam joj se zbog tog ispričavala a curi bilo smiješno). Da nije bilo njenih napolitanki i soka ja bi svisnula od gladi do jutra.

Muž dolazi k tebi tek kad te stave u box.

Kad ti idući put dođe muž u posjete onda ti donosi ostatak stvari (kućni kaput, može tvoja spavaćica, još gaćica, brdo uložaka, sok ili voda, klopa ali sve industrijsko of kors, čarapice...).

Pitanje za mame koje su već rodile na SD-da li se mora donijeti čaša ili se dobije? Zvuči glupo al negdje i to moraš donijeti.
Hm i još jedno-da li se te stvari smiju donijeti u torbi? Znači da li se ta torba ima kam zgurati? ( Na Merkuru ne smije torba uopće, nego se sve donosi u vrećicama i sve mora stati u ormarić).

----------


## klmama

ja sam tri puta rodila na SD pa evo:
-moja torba je išla samnom u box
-muž mi je dodavao iz nje vodu dok smo bili sami, sestre mi nisu dale
-mobač sam imala uz sebe
-cipele, odjeću daš mužu da nosi doma
-čašu sam ponijela svoju jer nisam baš vidjela da ih imaju
-meni je bilo važno da nosim paštetice, namaze, maslac, pekmez...jer su im doručak i večera užas i katastrofa-svi mi se smiju, ali meni je to bila standardna oprema :D 
-moja torba je stajala u ormariću

----------


## pituljica

Onda ću ja prvo probat prošverat cijelu torbu odmah kod prijema, ak ne onda vadimo stvari i trpamo u najlon vrećice. 
Baš nam je babica nekoliko puta napominjala da u rađaonu ne puštaju torbe, samo nužne stvari  jer sve se ostalo može donijeti i poslije...možda ovisi o babici  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamita

ma ja ne znam ali meni su isto uvalili moju torbetinu sa mnom u box, bilo mi je malo to čudno al fućkaš ga sa mnom je  :D

----------


## kate

glede radjaone :

1. jel tu donosimo JEDNOKRATNE  gaćice? 
2. koliko paketa uložaka za radjaonu?

Pa zar muz dolazi tek sutradan, ja sam mislila imat veliku torbu u autu, pa kad odem na odjel da mi je odmah donese??

Šta mislite o samostalnom klistiranju sa klistir čepićima kod kuće, jel to dovoljno?

 :Embarassed:

----------


## kate

e da ja bi za radjaonu dodala jos:

grozdjanu mast za usta
osvježavajuće maramice
nešto za svezat kosu

----------


## Sanja

Prije nešto više od dva mjeseca na SD se nosila cijela torba u rađaonu, tj. boks. MM je iz nje vadio što god mi je trebalo: gumicu za kosu, labello, bocu s vodom (normalno sam smjela piti za vrijeme poroda, a kad se ispraznila, punio ju je u boksu), fotić, sebi banane   :Laughing:  (ja nisam smjela jesti), a možda i još nešto, ali se više ne sjećam.

Nakon poroda, kad se čeka posteljica, muž vam dobije cipelu iz boksa i može vas vidjeti za dva sata. Torba je cijelo vrijeme s vama, a ne s njim.

Na odjelu svi torbe uglavnom drže kraj kreveta ili ispod njega. Samo jedan dan su nam došle sestre i rekle da sve mora biti u ormarićima. Tada smo torbe strpale u nekakve uske i visoke ormare u sobi i čim je prošla vizita opet smo ih izvadile van.   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Sanja

> Ovako su nam pričali na tečaju na SD prošli tjedan:
> 
> kad ideš u rađaonu s tobom ne smije ići i torba  nego samo u vrećici sljedeće stvari:
> 
> ručnik
> ulošci
> gaćice
> papuče
> toaletni pribor (ja tu svakako ubrajam rolu WC papira)
> ...


Ja sam, tj. MM je normalno koristio mobitel u boksu i nitko nije ništa rekao.




> Ja ću tu ubaciti par Cornija-one energetske pločice jer ak dođem poslije večere u sobu do jutra ne dobijem ništa za jesti


Dobra ideja. Ja bih također, da nisam imala kekse i banane sa sobom, svisnula od gladi do jutra.




> Kad ti idući put dođe muž u posjete onda ti donosi ostatak stvari (kućni kaput, može tvoja spavaćica, još gaćica, brdo uložaka, sok ili voda, klopa ali sve industrijsko of kors, čarapice...).


Ja sam to sve od početka imala sa sobom, u torbi. Da sam čekala MM-a da dođe, načekala bih se, jer sam rodila navečer, a posjete su tek u četiri.




> Pitanje za mame koje su već rodile na SD-da li se mora donijeti čaša ili se dobije? Zvuči glupo al negdje i to moraš donijeti.
> Hm i još jedno-da li se te stvari smiju donijeti u torbi? Znači da li se ta torba ima kam zgurati? ( Na Merkuru ne smije torba uopće, nego se sve donosi u vrećicama i sve mora stati u ormarić).


Uopće se ne sjećam čaše.   :Embarassed:  Ja sam pila Janu iz boce od pola litre, pa mi čaša nije ni trebala. Iako mislim da su bile čaše za pranje zuba, ali fakat se ne mogu sjesti.

Za torbu i ormarić sam ti napisala u prethodnom postu.

----------


## Sanja

> glede radjaone :
> 
> 1. jel tu donosimo JEDNOKRATNE  gaćice? 
> 2. koliko paketa uložaka za radjaonu?
> 
> Pa zar muz dolazi tek sutradan, ja sam mislila imat veliku torbu u autu, pa kad odem na odjel da mi je odmah donese??
> 
> Šta mislite o samostalnom klistiranju sa klistir čepićima kod kuće, jel to dovoljno?


Kate, u rađaoni (boksu) si u spavaćici bez gaćica.   :Laughing:  Ni ulošci ti ne trebaju, barem meni nisu trebali, iako sam ih imala. Naime, odmah po porodu dobiješ neku groznu zelenu krpetinu koja neko vrijeme "glumi" uložak.   :Rolling Eyes:  

Inače sam skršila paket uložaka dnevno.

Za klistir ti ne znam reći. Ja cijeli dan prije poroda nisam jela, pa su mi ga ipak dali.  :? 

Kaj još... Imala sam dvije role wc papira, ali nisu mi trebale. U bolnici je uredno bilo papira i nijednom se nije dogodilo da mi je moj zatrebao.

----------


## Nani

Ja sam rodila ne tako davno, prije 2 godine. Ne mogu vjerovati da se toliko toga promijenilo. Ja nisam smjela ništa imati sa sobom osim papuča. Nakon klistiranja sam dobila papir, nakon tuširanja mi je sestra dala ručnik, obukla spavaćicu i u predrađaonu. Vodu nisam smjela piti (osim namočenu gazicu  :Sad:  night mare), a o bananama, aparatu, mobitelu i ostalim stvarčicama da ni ne pričam. Sve me to čekalo tek u sobi. 
Jedva čekam slijedeći porod !!

----------


## Sanja

Nani, banane za vrijeme poroda je jeo MM, a ne ja.   :Laughing:  Ja sam ih jela tek nakon što sam rodila.

Sve drugo je bilo manje-više isto. Kad sam došla, od sestre sam dobila ručnik za tuširanje (iako sam došla friško ispod tuša) i spavaćicu, pa klistir (koji mi uopće nije ostao u nekom neugodnom sjećanju, ali ipak bi bilo bolje bez njega), pa u predrađaonu.

----------


## Kira

Da li se u našim bolnicama nakon poroda dobije na trbuh ledeni oblog? Moja je svekrva rodila prije 30 godina u Njemačkoj i već onda su joj dali taj oblog koji pomaže kod bolova kad se maternica steže. Kao nas još nisam čula da netko to spominje, a ona mi veli da bez hladnog obloga to strašno boli. Da ne velim da su u kupaoni imali složene gazice premazane kremom za ublažavanje boli od šivanja dolje. To kod nas možemo još sanjati ili?

----------


## mamazika

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
(to se ja valjam od smijeha)
moš mislit.
Dobiješ sestru koja ti masira trbuh. A to boli. Ako si imala carski dobiješ i Voltaren i onda je  8)

----------


## Kira

Pa dobro jel onda netko zna ima li takav pojas gdje za kupiti?

----------


## Ancica

Ja bih dodala na popis 

CD player sa omiljenim CDovima i slusalicama (ja bih uzela one glomazne koje idu preko glave radije nego u uha), 

moj jastuk 

i obavezno one mrezaste jednokratne gacice za poslije poroda.  

Jos i dezinficiranu bocicu na spricu (neki zovu "dudicu") za ispiranje vulve nakon poroda kao i ispiranje nakon obavljanja nuzde (pa se ne mora, barem kod mokrenja, koristiti papir).

----------


## klmama

evo ja sam treći put, prije 5 mj. na SD dobila oblog s ledom. nikako mi nisu mogli zaustaviti krvarenje pa sam provela tako dva sata pod ledom. i nije baš neki super osjećaj, danima su me poslije boljeli jajnici i ostala "aparatura". mislim da kod normalnog poroda to uopće nije potrevbo.

----------


## klmama

:Embarassed:  potrebno  :Embarassed:

----------


## Kira

Hvala klmama! Volim čuti mišljenje više strana. Vjerojatno je i kod moje svekrve bila ista situacija, pa su joj doktori dali taj oblog.

----------


## Mala01

Podižem malo ovaj topic.. ima li kakvih novih iskustava od cura koje su nedavno rodile na Sv. Duhu po pitanju stvari koje se nose sa sobom kad se ide roditi...? Jel se nešto promijenilo od 7. mjeseca?
Dok sam čitala ove postove nisam baš skužila što ide u vrečicu, a što u tu "veliku" torbu i gdje na kraju ostaje ta torba, da li kod MM ili ide u rađaonu?
Oprostite ako se ponavljam, ali malo sam zbunjena, a vrijeme mi je da se polako spremam... hvala na savjetima.
 :Love:

----------


## finally mommy

ja sam si baš neki dan složila torbu za bolnicu, u Petrovoj ću rodit.
stvari za rađaonu sam si stavila u ruksak,dakle:
ručnik
spavaćica
gazica (da mi mm vlaži usta vodom   :Laughing:   )
voda
melem
gaćice (najbolje jednokratne)
papuče
japanke za tuširanje (jer su tuševi  :shock:  )
mobitel 
nekaj za grickat poslije (vic krekere)
wc papir
soknice (ko zna, možda bu hladno)

a  sve ostalo sam spakirala u torbu:
još 2 spavaćice
ručnik
uloške (vir 80 - 2 paketa)
ogrtač 
jastučiće za dojenje
grudnjak za dojenje
čaša plastična
bivacyn sprej (za poslije epiziotomije)
gaćice
stvari za osobnu higijenu
vlažne maramice (obične i za intimnu njegu)
punjač za mobi
wc papir (još...  :Laughing:   )
soknice
gazice
eferalgan tablete protiv bolova

mislim da je to to...

ne treba uzimati puno toga jer ti muž može naknadno donijeti ako ti nešto sfali - tipa izdajalica.

----------


## Iznenadjena

Evo informacija od prije dva mjeseca.
Dakle, skupa sa mnom u predradaonu doslo je sve... kompletna prtljaga... sestra je dovukla kofer, a ruksak sa stvarima koje sam pripremila za radaonu i vec pomenuti kofer, citavo vrijeme su bili sa mnom, tj. sestra ih je na moje opce cudenje neprestano vukla za mnom. Na krevetu u predradaoni ostali su mi mobitel, fotic, voda, knjiga... gomila tog, a sve to skupa sestra je uredno skupila i donijela mi u box kad su me brze bolje prebacili u njega na porod... Znaci, uredno me je sve sto sam sa sobom donijela, citavo vrijeme i pratilo bez da sam morala i o cemu voditi sama brigu. 

U predradaoni i u radaoni mozes imati i mob, vodu (koju kriomice pijes il ti netko samo vlazni usne kad su sestre u blizini), fotic, labello... 

Od odjece sve kompletno das onom tko te dovede i to vrlo brzo, tako da ostanes samo u njihovoj spavacici i ne nosis nikakav ves. Jednokratne gacice i famozni vir80 ulosci ti trebaju tek kad te dopreme u sobu, znaci za cca 2 sata od poroda. Preporuka - stavi ih na vrh torbe (nju ce ti skupa s tobom i krevetom dofurati u sobu), tako da ih sestre mogu lako nac jer ti ih one prvi put obuku i montiraju. Budes u njihovoj spavacici, al vec ujutro mozes obuc svoju ili njihovu, vec po izboru. Ako nosis svoju, trebala bi imat duboko kopcanje sprijeda radi dojenja.

WC papira je bilo u dovoljnim kolicinama i za trajanja klistiranja i kasnije na babinjacama, moj mi nije trebao, ali zato vlazne maramice  raznih vrsta jesu, pa ih toplo preporucujem.

Ponesi svakako papuce na sam porod jer po predradaoni trebas  setati a cipele nemas jer ih das skupa s odjecom. Preporucujem i nekakve plasticne japanke za pod tus kasnije.

I svakako nesto za pojest, ja sam imala gomilu tog i sve sam smazala vrlo brzo... (dosla na SD u 13:30, rodila u 18:30, profulala veceru i tek sutra ujutro mogla od njih dobit nesto za jest...). I vode... u velikim kolicinama

----------


## Mala01

Jooj, mi isto stižemo početkom veljače, a nisam niš spremila... morat ću to ovaj tjedan!
Hvala vam puno na informacijama.. dodatna pitanja:
1. Koliko ste uzeli jednokratnih gaćica? I gdje toga ima za kupiti-ljekarna?
2. Ja sam mislila uzeti samo te "plastične" šlape koje idu pod tuš - to su više onak ko natikače, one ljetne, pa onda obući čarape da mi ne bude zima, jer bih htjela nešto da mogu doma oprati kad dođem- znači ipak da uzmem još jedne?
3. Iznenadjena, sad si mi dala dobru ideju sa tim koferom... svi govore o torbama pa sam si i ja zabrijala u glavi TORBU, ali ak si ti imala mali kofer na povlačenje, onda valjda je to ok. Ja imam onaj mali što stane u avion, valjda je to dobra veličina? (da mi ne bi sestre počele zanovijetati)
4. Ovo što si uzmete za jesti, to naravno tek poslije poroda, pretpostavljam (ja inače jedem svaka 4 sata pa me to "izgladnjivanje" brine   :Rolling Eyes:  )?
5. Da li je baš neophodna spavaćica ua rađaonu? Pa zar nismo u njihovim spavaćicama u rađaoni?

Znači koliko sam shvatila, na Sv. Duhu SVE stvari, znači obje torbe (iliti ruksak i kofer) idu s tobom, u predrađaonu (to je ono di čekaš i di te briju bla bla...) i rađaonu (to je boks?)? Niš se ne daje partneru od toga, osim stvari koje skineš sa sebe, jel tak?
Jer ja sam iz prijašnjih postova shvatila da se ta velika torba da partneru i onda ti je on poslije donese...
Hvala vam cure na dodatnim inputima... sutra idemo na tečaj na Sv. Duh, ali nekako mi se čini da neću dobiti ovako detaljne informacije, pa bolje da vas pitam (koji sam ja control freak!   :Grin:  ).

----------


## odra

Meni su dobro došle dezinfekcijske vlažne maramice u sobi - stalno pereš ruke zbog bebaća, ali nekad jednostavno ne stigneš, a dobro je da budu dezinicirane.

----------


## Iznenadjena

Jednokratne gacice mozes kupiti u Hospitaliji, one mrezaste i stvarno su super. Dobro se drze, ne puze niz guzu i kostaju 6 kn/kom. Kupila sam paket od deset komada i bilo mi je dovoljno, s tim da sam ih nosila jos i kod kuce sljedeca dva tjedna jer me je sav jako bolio i jedino sam njih mogla podnositi. 

A sto se tice kofera, ja sam imala ne bas onaj najmanji, uzela sam onaj srednje velicine i sve u njega potrpala, tako da nisam imala nikakvih dodatnih vrecica, sve zivo je bilo unutra, cak i neseser. Sestrama je sigurno lakse vuc ga za sobom nego dizat torbu, i niti jedna jedina nije gundala. Osim sto me jedna opaljena bucmasta sestra priupitala vukuci ga za sobom, jesam li sigurna da cu se imat gdje vratit doma jer me ocito muz spakirao na malo dulji rok  :Smile: . Sa sobom odmah ponesite sve, sve ide stalno s tobom, ne brini.. Cak i ako budu nesto gundale i zvocale, u sto cisto sumnjam, nece ti sigurno ostaviti stvari negdje na hodniku...

I da, cim stignes daju ti svoju spavacicu, tvoja ti ne treba odmah, ustvari, i u predradaoni i u boksu moras imati njihovu. Sutra se fino, ako zelis, ubacis u svoju!

A sto se tice klope, smjet ces jesti tek dva sata poslije poroda - morat ces nekako izdrzati. U predradaoni ne smijes nista...  :Sad:

----------


## Mala01

Koja je veličina tih gaćica? Medium je valjda nešto kao 40? 
Pitam jer ću morati poslati MM jer ja moram mirovati još bar dva tjedna dok ne dođemo do 37. tjedna, pa da mu znam reći kaj da mi kupi...

----------


## Shiny

Kupi najbolje jednokratne mrežaste kao bokserice a ne gaćice. Savršeno drže uložak! Ja sam imala i bokserice i gaćice koje su mi padale pa mi je MM svaki dan donio po paketić..i kad sam došla iz bolnice još sam ih nosila da bi nam teta u apoteci rekla kako se one mogu prati i da ih više ne dolazimo kupovati  :Laughing:   i jako su udobne...

----------


## Iznenadjena

hm... velicina. Moram priznat da me kupujuci u Hospitaliji te mrezaste gacice nitko nije niti pitao za velicinu, a obzirom da se jaaaako rastezu, pretpostavljam da su uni. Mozda neke druge rade u raznim velicinama, ali ove definitivno ne...

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

iz vlastitog iskustva na sv. duhu (jedna torba sportska i neseser): SVE stvari idu s tobom cijelo vrijeme, ali si na vrh torbe stavi jednokratne gaće  i uloške (VIR) koj ećeš obući kad te dopeljaju pred sobu poslije poroda!

Jednokratne gaće JESU uni i nemaju brojeva!

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Meni su dali i da pijem koliko hoću (naravno da i nisam bila baš jako žedna ) ali poslije poroda PIJTE PUNO ODMAH I NEK VAM SESTRA ILI MUŽ DODAJU IZ TORBE jer se morate popiškiti prije nego vas pošalju u sobu!!!!!! (u kahlicu na krevetu!)

----------


## Mala01

> Jednokratne gaće JESU uni i nemaju brojeva!


Meni MM kupio danas u Hospitaliji te bokserice jednokratne, i imaju brojeve  :?  Uzeo mi je 38-40, a vidjela sam da ima i manjih i većih...
Probala sam i stvarno su super jedino kaj me malo stišću oko butina (ne znam zašto je to tak usko, ja stvarno nisam jako široka u nogama?) ali bit će ok! koštaju 6 kn komad- to je valjda to na što ste mislile.

----------


## Mala01

Dakle da rezimiramo (dodatni inputi dobro došli!):

U manju torbu -ruksak ili već nešto slično što mogu nositi u rađaonu sam mislila staviti: 
1. pumpicu za tekućinu sa raspršivačem (ak mi neće baš dati piti da mi MM može osvježiti tak usta-tako nam rekli na tečaju  :? )
--ili da stavim ipak jednu malu Studenu, za svaki slučaj?
2. Labello
3. neke bombone na bazi fruktoze koje se lako tope u ustima
4. mali ručnik
5. toaletni papir i vlažne maramice (ak me uhvati još da moram na WC?)
6. možda neke male čarapice?
Ostalo su nam sve rekli da ćemo dobiti (njihovu spavačicu, šlape??)

U veliku torbu (kofer na povlačenje ili sl.):
1. nekoliko paketa VIR uložaka i par komada običnih da se stave ispod tih vatenih (to je kao dobro, da ne procuri?)
2. plastična čaša i VODA
3. nešto za prigrist (krekeri..)
4. WC papir
5. grudnjak za dojenje
6. jastučići za dojenje
7. spavačića sa gumbima naprijed
8. ogrtač
9. papuče plastične za pod tuš
10. čarape
11. stvari za osobnu higijenu (četkica i pasta za zube, sapun, dezić...)
12. ručnici
13. Byvacin sprej
14. papirnate i vlažne maramice za ruke
15. nekoliko gaza (za obrisati nešto, ne znam...?)
16. Purelan?
17. jednokratne gaćice

18. i sad one stvari tipa mobitel, punjač, fotić, papir i olovka....

Bilo bi dobro staviti uloške i jednokratne gaćice negdje na vrh tako da se brzo nađu.

Još jedno pitanje: da li medicinsku dokumentaciju (zdr. knjižicu, povijest bolesti...) i osobne dokumetne također nosimo sa sobom u toj "maloj" torbi? Ili da to dam MM?
I da li mi oni daju svoje šlape kad idem u rađaonu ili idem u svojima (to nisam skužila...)

Nadam se da sam sve napisala, molim vas da me nadopunite ukoliko imate još kakvih savjeta   :Love:

----------


## Iznenadjena

Povijest bolesti, tj. trudnicku, krvnu grupu... ponesi sa sobom cim dodes jer ce ti doc sve to traziti i kopati po tom cim dodes na ctg, tj. odmah, prije nego te posalju u predradaonu. 

Na SD ne dobijes nikakve slape nego si u svojim od samog pocetka.

----------


## Mala01

> Povijest bolesti, tj. trudnicku, krvnu grupu... ponesi sa sobom cim dodes jer ce ti doc sve to traziti i kopati po tom cim dodes na ctg, tj. odmah, prije nego te posalju u predradaonu. 
> 
> Na SD ne dobijes nikakve slape nego si u svojim od samog pocetka.


Tnx!   :Kiss:  
Još kakvih dodataka na popis?

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Uzmi si radije 2 studene nego raspršivač jer budeš žedna sigurno a smiješ piti!  :Wink:  
Uzmi si izdajalicu, zlu ne trebalo, da ti mlijeko ne neiđe ranije pa bude panika!
Uzmi si vlažne intimne maramice (meni su dobro došle za veliku nuždu   :Embarassed:  )
Uzmi i škarice za nokte za bebeka jer možda ima velike (kao i moj Maksić pa sam mu morala odmah rezati)  :Laughing:  
Nemoj oblačiti šlape na porod već one plastične za tuširanje jer bi ih mogla zakrvariti- ja jesam!  :Sad:  
U tu malu torbu si stavi i mobitel jer ćeš ona dva sata poslije poroda zujati pa da ti budu pri ruci!
Uzmi obavezno jednu ili dvije tetra pelene kad ti bebek dođe da ga možeš obrisati ili već nešto!

Ne mogu se sjetiti više, ali ak mi dođe pišem!  :Kiss:

----------


## ruby

A ima li koja majka koja je rodila u Splitu u onoj posebnoj sobi koja se plaća? Ako ima,molim vas da mi napišete što je s tim i da li tamo sve isto funkcionira kao ovo što sam pročitala o Zagrebu.

----------


## Mala01

> Uzmi si radije 2 studene nego raspršivač jer budeš žedna sigurno a smiješ piti!  
> Uzmi si izdajalicu, zlu ne trebalo, da ti mlijeko ne neiđe ranije pa bude panika!
> Uzmi si vlažne intimne maramice (meni su dobro došle za veliku nuždu   )
> Uzmi i škarice za nokte za bebeka jer možda ima velike (kao i moj Maksić pa sam mu morala odmah rezati)  
> Nemoj oblačiti šlape na porod već one plastične za tuširanje jer bi ih mogla zakrvariti- ja jesam!  
> U tu malu torbu si stavi i mobitel jer ćeš ona dva sata poslije poroda zujati pa da ti budu pri ruci!
> Uzmi obavezno jednu ili dvije tetra pelene kad ti bebek dođe da ga možeš obrisati ili već nešto!
> 
> Ne mogu se sjetiti više, ali ak mi dođe pišem!


STUDENU i intimne mamarice u malu torbu, jel tak?
Izdajalicu i tetra pelenu, škarice.. to u koferčić?

----------


## Frida

Ne moraš Purelan, dobar ti je i Zagrebački melem ili Bepanthen (kad sam ja kupovala Purelan koštao je 90 kn, a nije mi uopće trebao).
Ja sam (u Petrovu) nosila i Domestos vlažne maramice za dezinfekciju (nisam mogla zamisliti odlazak na WC bez njih).

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

Studenu u malu torbu, a sve ono drugo u veliku! Vlažne maramice ti nece trebati nakon poroda!

----------


## ana0206

Evo ja ponovo pokrecem ovu temu, ali iz razloga sto me zanima da li je isti princip sa stvarima u Vinogradskoj bolnici?!
Sto se tice vece torbe (jel ide samnom u box ili ne), nesesera, vode, i tome slicnog!

----------


## ivonna

Ja sam u Vinogradskoj rodila proslo ljeto, i nisam unosila u radjaoni svoju veliku torbu , nego je MM samo ponio mali ruksak sa labellom, vodom koju sam tu itamo liznula (oni su nam dali posudu sa pitkom vodom i u njoj gazu i rekli MM-u da mi moze vlaziti usne), fotic, rucnikic. 
Toaletni papir mi tamo nije trebao, to sam iskoristila u sobi prije   :Wink:  
Nakon toga lezis pred radjaonom sat/dva i onda me sestra odvela na tusiranje i donijela moju veliku torbusa svim stvarima.

----------


## Ines

uzmite si vode i hrane.
izdrzala bi bez ulozaka, spavacice, mobitela, gaca, slapa,spavacice.... al da nisam imala nekaj za jest- vjerojatno bi u novinama iducih dana bio naslov :'pobjesnjela babinjaca na svetom duhu okrenula se kanibalizmu i dokrajcila cimerice. bez soli.'  :Laughing:

----------


## ana0206

sorry Ivonna ali nisam shvatala gdje je tvoja velika torba bila dok si ti bila u boxu tj. poradjala se?
Jel ti ju muz donio naknadno ili je stajala u hodniku?!

----------


## ivonna

Ana, imas tamo u rodilistu jednu sobicu  pokraj ambulante za pregled u kojoj te po potrebi briju i daju klistir (u toj istoj sobi te sestra tusira nakon poroda).  U toj sobi ostavis veliku torbu kad ides u radjaonu, a TM ponese kaj ti treba s tobom u radjaoni. Mislim da je netko vec spomenuo, ali dobro je na vrh velike torbe stavit uloske i rucnik i gel za tusiranje (i of kors nemoj zaboravit toalet papir jer ga oni cesto nemaju). Velika torba ti ostaje tamo, i onda ti ju sestra poslije poroda nosi za tobom.

Moj porod je dakle bio - usla u rodiliste, isla se pomokrit, onda pregled, onda u sobicu na klistir, i onda u radjaonu. Poslije radjaone 2 sata na hodniku sa MMom tamanila cokoladice i krafne, onda tusiranac, pa u sobu.
Nadam se da ti je sad malo jasnije. Meni je tamo bilo odlicno.

----------


## ana0206

Joj, Ivonna  puno ti hvala na ovako iscrpnim inoformacijama!

Sada mi je sve puno, puno jasnije!  :Love:

----------


## Amelie32

Da li je netko u skorije vrijeme rodio u Merkuru, jer me zanima mogu li sa sobom u box nositi vodu i mobitel. Da li poslije ili za poroda mogu koristiti svoje spavaćice i papuče ? Prije 7 godina sve to nisu dali.

----------


## zrinka

> A ima li koja majka koja je rodila u Splitu u onoj posebnoj sobi koja se plaća? Ako ima,molim vas da mi napišete što je s tim i da li tamo sve isto funkcionira kao ovo što sam pročitala o Zagrebu.


ne placa se soba nego tecaj  :Smile: 
ali skoro pa isto...

ja sam imala vodu, foto aparat, mobitel, gazu i muza
sasvim dovoljno

imala sam i energetske plocice i plocice sezama za pojest, nisam stigla, nisu mi trebale....

----------


## zrinka

> A ima li koja majka koja je rodila u Splitu u onoj posebnoj sobi koja se plaća? Ako ima,molim vas da mi napišete što je s tim i da li tamo sve isto funkcionira kao ovo što sam pročitala o Zagrebu.


ne placa se soba nego tecaj  :Smile: 
ali skoro pa isto...

ja sam imala vodu, foto aparat, mobitel, gazu i muza
sasvim dovoljno

imala sam i energetske plocice i plocice sezama za pojest, nisam stigla, nisu mi trebale....

----------


## mama petra

Dva puta sam sa razmakom od godinu dana rodila u *Vinogradskoj*, bio je 3. mjesec i niti jedmom MM nije smio prisustvovati porodu jer je bila sezona gripe - vi koje očekujete djecu u sezoni gripe, a rađate u vinogradskoj, nadajte se istoj sudbini. Ista je stvar i sa posjetama, jako su strogi. Mene ćak ni mama koja radi tamo nije smijela posjetiti. Popisu za bolnicu svakako dodajem, makar se kod nekih već našlo; bepantene mast - pazi mast ne krema, od melema bradavice slabo zacijeljuju, a u b. ima vitamina e koji je puno efikasniji za tu cijelu priću, stalno si mažite cice - stalno...Moj je savjet također da prvih dana kontrolirate unos tekućine u tijelo (žedne ste ko graba, sa razlogom - stvara se mlijeko), ali ono bi u tom slućaju moglo naglo navrijeti - kao kod mene. Izdajalica, mp3 ili cd player sa slušalicama obavezni! Domestos maramice - nebi vjerovali kako su neke žene neuredne. I svemu tome dodajem: NEMOJTE ZABORAVITI PO ŠTA STE DOŠLE, SAMO HRABRO I DOSTOJANSTVENO!!!!! 8)

----------


## Kris&amp;Jan

u 38. sam tjednu i namjeravam ici u Vinogradsku pa me zanima kakva je tamo situacija s torbom, jel ju nosiš sa sobom u box i kraj tebe je cijelo vrijeme ili trebam odvojiti stvari za rađaonu? jel imam svoju spavačicu na porodu i kasnije ili moram imati njihovu - znam da oni prakticiraju svoje spavačice, ali sam čula različita iskustva? hvala puno!








> Dva puta sam sa razmakom od godinu dana rodila u *Vinogradskoj*, bio je 3. mjesec i niti jedmom MM nije smio prisustvovati porodu jer je bila sezona gripe - vi koje očekujete djecu u sezoni gripe, a rađate u vinogradskoj, nadajte se istoj sudbini. Ista je stvar i sa posjetama, jako su strogi. Mene ćak ni mama koja radi tamo nije smijela posjetiti. Popisu za bolnicu svakako dodajem, makar se kod nekih već našlo; bepantene mast - pazi mast ne krema, od melema bradavice slabo zacijeljuju, a u b. ima vitamina e koji je puno efikasniji za tu cijelu priću, stalno si mažite cice - stalno...Moj je savjet također da prvih dana kontrolirate unos tekućine u tijelo (žedne ste ko graba, sa razlogom - stvara se mlijeko), ali ono bi u tom slućaju moglo naglo navrijeti - kao kod mene. Izdajalica, mp3 ili cd player sa slušalicama obavezni! Domestos maramice - nebi vjerovali kako su neke žene neuredne. I svemu tome dodajem: NEMOJTE ZABORAVITI PO ŠTA STE DOŠLE, SAMO HRABRO I DOSTOJANSTVENO!!!!! 8)

----------


## Mum2Be

Ima li koja mama iz Zadra? Kakva je kod nas situacija, ste se noci, sto ne i tako to!  :?

----------


## Irchi

Vidim da to nitko nije spomenuo, ali ja sam u boxu Sv. duh imala i gazice i limune pa mi je MM s obzirom da je sve trajalo jako dugo time močio usta i osvježavao me. Da toga nije bilo ne znam kako bi to sve izdržala. To me dizalo iz mrtvih. Probajte.

----------


## ivanak

Molim cure koje su nedavno rodile na Svetom Duhu da mi kažu što točno ide samnom u rađaonu. Jel te stvari idu u vrećicu, a MM kasnije donese ostalo ili cijela torba ide samnom u boks?

Hvala
P.S. Termin za 3 tjedna :D

----------


## sweetmint

Podizem temu....i mene to zanima, iskljucivo sto se tice SD?!  :/

----------


## Dalm@

Na SD-u je princip "sve svoje sa sobom nosim" (od predrađaone, preko box-a do babinjača). 
Može to biti i jedna torba, al' da su stvari za rađaonu na vrhu, ili jedna mala (za porod) i jedna veća (za odjel). 
Ne treba pretjerivati s opremom za odjel - dovoljno je uzeti ono što trebate do prve posjete.
E da, prvo što ustreba na odjelu su ulošci i gaćice, pa nek' to bude pri vrhu, da sestre ne kopaju.



> Vidim da to nitko nije spomenuo, ali ja sam u boxu Sv. duh imala i gazice i limune pa mi je MM s obzirom da je sve trajalo jako dugo time močio usta i osvježavao me. Da toga nije bilo ne znam kako bi to sve izdržala. To me dizalo iz mrtvih. Probajte.


 :/ 
Ja sam u boxu pošteno pila vodu (prvo svoju, pa kad je ponestalo, iz pipe). Gaze i špricalice samo bi me razdraživale.

----------


## Yuna

kakve su to jednokratne gacice i gdje se to moze kupiti???

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam rodila u st. ništa osim mene, mog drobića i dobre volje za brzim porodom nije otišlo sa mnom u rađaonu.  :Grin:  
torba mi je ostala u predrađaonici.

----------


## Sretna Mama

I ja rodila u St..
Nista se nije smijelo unijeti u rađaonicu  :Sad:

----------


## Ana :-)

*Yuna* te jednokratne gaćice imaš za kupiti u ljekarni, one se nakon upotrebe bacaju, ja sam ih mjenjala svaki dan
Super su, široke i prozračne

----------


## Yuna

hvala...potrazit cu ih.

----------


## Xenia23

gdje kupiti tu famoznu ŠPRICALICU???

----------


## Thlaspi

a mene zanima nešto o ulošcima... sve spominjete vir 80... meni ih je majka išla kupiti i donijela mi "veo"... jesu li to isti ili je fulala?

----------


## vragolina

Evo da i ja priupitam... 
Konkretno za Petrovu, dali 'velika' torba ide samnom u rađaonu ili isto treba uzeti jednu 'manju' torbu za rađaonu a ostalo u 'veliku' za sobu?
Dali u Petrovoj trebam svoje šlapice za rađaonu?
Mogu li u rađaoni imati mp3 player?
Vidim da se u nekim bolnicama cure tuširaju nakon poroda, dali je to i u Petrovoj praksa (nadam se pozitivnom odgovoru  :D )?
Trebam li nositi sa sobom pelene za bebu ili samo donesem zadnji dan ono u čemu će izaći iz bolnice?

----------


## Ella1

...i mozete li mi objasniti vaznost tih famoznih Vir 80 ulozaka??? Sve citam i nije mi jasno, koliko se ja sjecam to je komad vate obucen u mrezicu (!?!?!) Zar se to ne zaljepi za ranicu ako imas epiziotomiju?

----------


## Zorana

Vaznost je valjda u tome sto su svi ovi tipa always plastika. I onda se u tome znojis. Pa to onda pogoduje nastanku gljivica i kojekakvih infekcija. Ja sam koristila svoje platnene uloske. Plastiku vec dugo ne podnosim.

----------


## DOMINGO

> Evo da i ja priupitam... 
> Konkretno za Petrovu, dali 'velika' torba ide samnom u rađaonu ili isto treba uzeti jednu 'manju' torbu za rađaonu a ostalo u 'veliku' za sobu?
> Dali u Petrovoj trebam svoje šlapice za rađaonu?
> Mogu li u rađaoni imati mp3 player?
> Vidim da se u nekim bolnicama cure tuširaju nakon poroda, dali je to i u Petrovoj praksa (nadam se pozitivnom odgovoru  :D )?
> Trebam li nositi sa sobom pelene za bebu ili samo donesem zadnji dan ono u čemu će izaći iz bolnice?



Cure pričaju o tuširanju poslije klistiranja i brijanja. Poslije poroda si cca 2 sata na promatranju (u Vinogradskoj te vrate u predrađaonu) i onda u sobu. Ja sam se odvažila ići sama na wc, dok sam bila na promatranju i srušila se u nesvijest. (Nije tako strašno kako zvuči) Tako da nisam o tuširanju razmišljala do popodne (rodila u 8 ujutro na tuš išla oko 15). Sa mnom na tuširanje je išla jedna od cura koje su bile na praksi, da ponovo ne zalegnem.  
Šlapice si ponesi u rađaonicu i mp3 rakođer. 
Pelene nosiš samo zadnji dan

----------


## DOMINGO

> Evo da i ja priupitam... 
> Konkretno za Petrovu, dali 'velika' torba ide samnom u rađaonu ili isto treba uzeti jednu 'manju' torbu za rađaonu a ostalo u 'veliku' za sobu?
> Dali u Petrovoj trebam svoje šlapice za rađaonu?
> Mogu li u rađaoni imati mp3 player?
> Vidim da se u nekim bolnicama cure tuširaju nakon poroda, dali je to i u Petrovoj praksa (nadam se pozitivnom odgovoru  :D )?
> Trebam li nositi sa sobom pelene za bebu ili samo donesem zadnji dan ono u čemu će izaći iz bolnice?



Cure pričaju o tuširanju poslije klistiranja i brijanja. Poslije poroda si cca 2 sata na promatranju (u Vinogradskoj te vrate u predrađaonu) i onda u sobu. Ja sam se odvažila ići sama na wc, dok sam bila na promatranju i srušila se u nesvijest. (Nije tako strašno kako zvuči) Tako da nisam o tuširanju razmišljala do popodne (rodila u 8 ujutro na tuš išla oko 15). Sa mnom na tuširanje je išla jedna od cura koje su bile na praksi, da ponovo ne zalegnem.  
Šlapice si ponesi u rađaonicu i mp3 rakođer. 
Pelene nosiš samo zadnji dan

----------


## Svea

Išla sam u potragu za spavaćicom sa gumbima i veselo ušetala u Prenatal i Anitu i zgranula se kad sam vidla cijenu - 400,00 kn?
I treba dvije...
Odšetala do MTČ-a u Ilici i kupila krasnu pamučnu mekanu spavaćicu na gumbiće za 147 kn.
Možda će nekome koristiti info.

----------


## Angelina_2

ili odes na plac i kupis za 50 kn prekrasnu spavacicu   :Grin:  ja kupila 1 mtc, jednu u kineskom i jednu na placu...i sve 3 mi ok...pogotovo za cure koje ne misle doma biti u spavacicama...

----------


## Angelina_2

ili odes na plac i kupis za 50 kn prekrasnu spavacicu   :Grin:  ja kupila 1 mtc, jednu u kineskom i jednu na placu...i sve 3 mi ok...pogotovo za cure koje ne misle doma biti u spavacicama...

----------


## Ria

Ja sam rodila na SD i nosila sa svoju torbu sa sobom i u predrađaonu i kasnije je putovala samnom na odjel. 
Samo se ne sjećam da je  u boxu išta bilo samnom. Mislim da je moja torba ostala u predrađaoni, samo je fotić bio kod muža u rukama. NO ja nisam bila ni žedna, ni gladna ni ništa tak da me nije bilo briga. Samo se sjećam da me sestra pitala koja je moja torba pa je iz nje uzela uloške i jednokratne gaćice.
Kako nije bilo mejsta na odjelu nas su tek sutrada vodili iz predrađaone i sestra je na kolicima gurala naše torbe.
Bile smo upozorene da sve mora biti u ormariću i da torbe ne smiju biti po podu, pogotovo kad presvijetli Klobučar dolazi u jutarnju vizitu, no sve tri u sobi imale smo veeelike torbe koje smo uredno stavile pod krevet. 
Ma samo da mi se usudio netko nešto reći čuo bi me. Pa nek me zbace iz rodičišta kad su face  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Ionako tamo ničeg nema, uvjeti katastrofa i onda još da te ograniče sa stvarima koje smiješ nositi. Ormarići nisu dovoljni ni za par boca vode, a kamoli za nešto drugo.

Eto, moj savjet je da se ne nbrineš, ponesi sve što želiš i nedaj se smesti.

----------


## Svea

> ili odes na plac i kupis za 50 kn prekrasnu spavacicu   ja kupila 1 mtc, jednu u kineskom i jednu na placu...i sve 3 mi ok...pogotovo za cure koje ne misle doma biti u spavacicama...


 :?  uopće mi nije palo na pamet odšetati do placa....
vidiš, vidiš, dobra ideja   :Smile:

----------


## antigona

*petrova* sve stvari nosiš sa sobom, uzmi šlape i player (uzmi si i čarapice-sokne)
mogla sam piti vodu, imala sam mali ručnik koji mi je MM namočio, pa sam se s njim osvježavala
špricalica mi nije bila potrebna.
rodila navečer, tuširala sam se drugi dan oko podne.
uzmi si nešto za jesti (npr. energetske pločice i sl.), 
mene su dovezli u sobu tek oko 23 sata a cijeli dan nisam ništa jela 
(i nek budu pri vrhu jer je sestra vrlo nevoljko kopala po mojoj torbi)

----------


## marka99

ponovno podižem temu, vinogradska bolnica, kaj mi treba odmah, ono na vrh torbe staviti točno kaj? 
ima li tuširanja nakon klistira ili nema? ide li torba samnom u box ili ju dobijem tek u sobi? kada mi trebaju ulošci i gaće, nakon što me smjeste u sobu ili prije?

----------


## marka99

anybody????

----------


## DOMINGO

Na ulazu uzimaš zdravstvenu i ostalu dokumentaciju i šlape, ako se dobro sijećam. Skidaš se u njihovu spavaćicu i sve stvari vraćaju nekom tvom na ulazu (torba je s njima vani). Nakon osnovnog pregleda ideš u sobu do na brijanje i klistiranje. Ostave te samu da na wc-u obaviš pražnjenje. Za to ti eventualno treba još jedna rola wc papira. Ja sam nosila i svoj brijač- jednokratni, ali stvarno nije trebalo. Kad se isprazniš odmah do je tuš. Bilo bi ti zgodno da poneseš neko malo pakiranje gela za tuširanje (ono iz nekog hotela ili u dm-u kupiš malo pakiranje), tako da se opereš ko čovijek, a ne samo s vodom. Kad to završiš ideš u predrađaonicu ili u box, kao u mom slučaju. (ovisno od gužve i ovisno u kojoj si porođajnoj fazi- malo/puno otvorena). Tek tada dovedu tvog mužića (nadam se da neće biti karantena zbog gripe), koji sa sobom nosi torbu. On je došao u box, a torbu ostavio u predraaoni. 
Nakon poroda ideš na promatranje još dva sata, vjerojatno u predrađaonicu, da budeš na oku. Tada žicaš nekog u prolazu da ti izvadi mobitel, koji si mudro stavila na vrh ili u neki džep sa strane. Stave ti nekakvu zelenu plahtu među nogice i infuziju u rukicu. Nakon dva sata trebala bi hodati do svoje sobe (sestra te malo pridržava i nosi torbu). Ne sjećam se jesam odmah išla na tuš ili kasnije, ali tada oblačiš gaće i uloške.

Skraćeno, spremi torbu i malu torbu koju ćeš nositi sa obom u rađaonicu. Kako se i ja spremam treći put u rađaonicu (termin 5.3., ali se toplo nadam da će i prije) ja sam u malu torbu spremila:

TORBA (za bolnicu) - mala
1.	papiri od trudnoće i zdravstvena knjižica 
2.	pumpicu za tekućinu sa raspršivačem (unutra malo limuna i voda)
3.	Labello ili melem
4.	neke bombone na bazi fruktoze 
5.	mali ručnik 
6.	toaletni papir 
7.	male čarapice
8.	papuče


U veliku torbu: 

1. nekoliko paketa VIR uložaka i paket always uložaka
2. voda 
3. nešto za prigrist (krekeri, energetske pločice) 
4. WC papir 
5. grudnjak za dojenje 
6. jastučići za dojenje 
7. spavačica sa gumbima naprijed 
8. ogrtač 
9. japanke 
10. čarape 
11. četkica za zube i kaladont
12. sapun ili Plivasept 
13. dezodorant
14. ručnici – 1 veći, 2 manja
15. papirnate i vlažne maramice za ruke 
16. gaza ako treba brisati bebu
17. Purelan krema za bradavice
18. jednokratne gaćice 
19. krema za ruke
20. Domestos maramice za obrisati školjku
21. češalj 
22. šampon + regenerator 
23. nešto za tuširanje 
24. krpica za tuširanje
25. voltaren tablete protiv bolova
26. punjač za mobitel 
27. male vrećice za škrinju - jako zgodno za vir uloške, da ih ne trpaš direktno u džep.

I još nešto. Nabavi si toaletnu torbu koja ima ručke, koje možeš objesiti na kukicu na zidu. Nemaš neku plohu za staviti torbicu, a ne želiš da završi na podu.

Valjda sam ti sve rekla. Ako imaš još koje pitanje pucaj. Pozdrav

----------


## marka99

hvala, hvala, baš si temeljita i sada znam kaj ću, samo me muči taj mobitel, kaj ne bi mogla dati mužu da mi ga čuva kada smo u boxu a kada izađemo samo mi ga preda?
dakle ta "mala torba" o kojoj pričaš može u box? pa onda i u nju mogu staviti mob ha? a i ručnik za brisanje nakon tuširanja jel da? sorry na toliko pitanja, već sam sto puta pretumbala torbu jer dobijam različite informacije iz različitih bolnica a prvi mi je put..
btw, termin mi je 3.3. možda se i sretnemo i nadam se da ne bu karantene jer bez mm nije to to...

----------


## DOMINGO

MM ti može čuvati mob, ali... računaj da ćeš možda trebati šivanje (poslije epiziotomije), a tvog MM će prije toga lijepo ispratiti van. Kad to završe ionako te prebace u predrađaonicu, tako da ne vidim kad bi ti prije trebao mobitel. Mislim oni šivaju, a ti tipkaš SMS -  ne bi išlo. Nije da boli, nego ne volim kad mi se netko s iglom pribižava, tako da nisam mislila na mob u toj fazi. (Ne znači da ćeš imati epiziotomiju, ja jednom jesam drugi put nije trebalo).  Mislim moglo bi se desiti da ti MM i odnese mob sa sobom. Uzbuđeni ćete biti i ti i on.

Za ručnik se iskreno ne sjećam. Ja ga nisam nosila, a ovog puta ga planiram nositi. 

BTW, danas sam bila u Vinogradskoj na pregledu i poslali su me u rađaonicu na ctg. Kako sam čekala pred vratima tamo priše:

Kod prijema u bolnicu od osobnih stvari donijeti samo:
- osobnu i zdravstvenu iskaznicu
- torbicu s toaletnim priborom
- ručnik
- papuče
- higijenske uloške

za boravak na odjelu za trudnice:
uz gore navedeno
- spavaćica
- kućni ogrtač

Sve ostale stvari osobito dragocijenosti (nakit, novac itd.) vratiti kući.
U rađaonicu nije dozvoljeno unositi mobilne aparate.
Hvala

Sad tek vidim ručnik ipak da. Što se tiče svoje spavaćice ja sam spremila jednu, ali u hodniku nisam vidjela nikoga da hoda u svojoj spavaćici i još sam pitala jel praksa svoja ili njihova spavaćica, rekli su mi njihova. Meni je svejedno, ali ako hoće njihovu može. E da i ponesi si nešto sitnih novaca, imaš tamo aparat za kavu, sok i sl. pa da imaš.

----------


## DOMINGO

MM ti može čuvati mob, ali... računaj da ćeš možda trebati šivanje (poslije epiziotomije), a tvog MM će prije toga lijepo ispratiti van. Kad to završe ionako te prebace u predrađaonicu, tako da ne vidim kad bi ti prije trebao mobitel. Mislim oni šivaju, a ti tipkaš SMS -  ne bi išlo. Nije da boli, nego ne volim kad mi se netko s iglom pribižava, tako da nisam mislila na mob u toj fazi. (Ne znači da ćeš imati epiziotomiju, ja jednom jesam drugi put nije trebalo).  Mislim moglo bi se desiti da ti MM i odnese mob sa sobom. Uzbuđeni ćete biti i ti i on.

Za ručnik se iskreno ne sjećam. Ja ga nisam nosila, a ovog puta ga planiram nositi. 

BTW, danas sam bila u Vinogradskoj na pregledu i poslali su me u rađaonicu na ctg. Kako sam čekala pred vratima tamo priše:

Kod prijema u bolnicu od osobnih stvari donijeti samo:
- osobnu i zdravstvenu iskaznicu
- torbicu s toaletnim priborom
- ručnik
- papuče
- higijenske uloške

za boravak na odjelu za trudnice:
uz gore navedeno
- spavaćica
- kućni ogrtač

Sve ostale stvari osobito dragocijenosti (nakit, novac itd.) vratiti kući.
U rađaonicu nije dozvoljeno unositi mobilne aparate.
Hvala

Sad tek vidim ručnik ipak da. Što se tiče svoje spavaćice ja sam spremila jednu, ali u hodniku nisam vidjela nikoga da hoda u svojoj spavaćici i još sam pitala jel praksa svoja ili njihova spavaćica, rekli su mi njihova. Meni je svejedno, ali ako hoće njihovu može. E da i ponesi si nešto sitnih novaca, imaš tamo aparat za kavu, sok i sl. pa da imaš.

----------


## mici85

da ne otvaram novi topik, nadovezat cu se na ovaj stari. polako sam pocela prikupljat "opremu" koja ce mi trebati za rodiliste pa me zanima dal ovo kaj je tu napisano, vezano za 2 torbe, jos uvijek stoji?
thnx   :Smile:

----------


## Mrvna

Je li za Vinogradsku i dalje prolazi onaj popis koji je DOMINGO sastavila?

----------


## Točka

Da. Uzmi sve kaj ti treba i potrpaj u jedan kofer (manji po mogućnosti).
Kofer te čeka u predrađaoni nakon poroda.

----------


## Mrvna

Jedan?  :? Ali mogu imati sa sobom na porodu i onu manju torbicu, zar ne? Mogu li ponijeti MP3 player?

----------


## marka99

možeš, meni torbicu doduše nisu dozvolili ali mm jesu (kakva glupost idemo na sito mjesto, ja ne mkogu a on može nosit stvari) a u njoj čuda, voda, mp3 koji nisam ni pogledalal, fotić, labelo, gumice za kosu, mobitel- ugašen, maramice...
i ne znam kakva je sada praksa ali ja sam nosila svoju piđamicu a samo na porodu i iza njega njihovu spavačicu (fala Bogu!) :D

----------


## marka99

isto mjesto a ne sito mjesto  :Laughing:  jesus, ne znam kaj ću s tim tipfelerima

----------


## Tetka

Evo opet podizem temu, kakva je situacija u Vinogradskoj ovih dana po pitanju stvari u radjaoni?

----------


## Pinky

> ja sam rodila u st. ništa osim mene, mog drobića i dobre volje za brzim porodom nije otišlo sa mnom u rađaonu.  
> torba mi je ostala u predrađaonici.


je li još uvijek u st-u ovako?  zašto je nama uvijek drugačije od ostatka svita?

----------


## lastavica1979

U vinogradskoj je ovako bar bilo kod mene prije 10 dana. Treba ti rucnik gel za tusiranje  kad ti daju klizmu da imas kod sebe.Kad dojdes u box nista ti ne treba osim vode i muza i strpljenja.

----------


## emira

SD- prije dvije godine, imala sam oveći kofer, koji je skupa samnom išao i u box, mogla sam imat šta god sam htjela. E da imala sam i paket od 6x0.5 L Jane :D. Tri sam popila ja, a dvije doktor :D

----------


## mimi 25

Ja sam rodila u RI. 
U radjaonu nisam ni stigla nista uzeti, tako da ustvari ni ne znam sto se smije (ako se smije), a sto ne.
Ali, prvi put sam si spremila ogrooomnuuu torbu za u sobu koju je MM dovukao, a onda su mi rekli da u sobi ostaje samo ono sto moze stati u onaj ormaric kraj kreveta (koji i nije bas velik). Tako da sam ono osnovno potrpala u ormaric, a MM je torbu odvukao doma.
Drugi put sam bila pametnija, pa sam uzela najosnovnije, a ostalo su mi po potrebi donosili za vrijeme posjeta.
Sada me smijeh ulovi kada se sjetim svoje prve torbetine za rodiliste  :Laughing:

----------


## koksy

Na SD prije nepune 4 godine je torba isla samnom u box, nosila ju je sestra dok sam se ja za njom vukla u trudovima. Smjela sam imati i vodu i fotic ali je moj zbunjeni muz sve to ostavio u autu  :Rolling Eyes: 
I ja sam imala torbetinu a prica da mora stati u ormaric mi je bila apsurdna jer je ormaric stvarno malen i torbu sam drzala ispod kreveta. Ne samo ja nego sve cimerice. Svaki dan su nas upozoravali, svaki dan smo govorile da cemo ugurat stvari u ormaric i nikad nismo.
Sad ce torba biti jos veca s obzirom da moram nositi i pelene i sve sitnice za presvlacenje bebe. Il nek nabave vece ormarice il nek prestaju gnjavit.

----------


## mimi 25

A da Koksy,i ja sam pokusala torbu sakriti ispod kreveta, ali su me sestre odmah sprijecile u mom naumu  :Grin: 
Kao, sve treba biti uredno i cisto kada dolazi vizita, a torbe ispod kreveta narusavaju taj predivan estetski sklad u sobi  :Razz: 
Ma, gluposti! 
Nego, malo sam znatizeljna, zasto ces morati nositi pelene i stvari za presvlacenje bebe sa sobom u rodiliste? Kod nas su sestre koristile njihove pelene, kreme i robicu dok smo bili u rodilistu.

----------


## zadarmamica

u zadru se isto moraju donjeti svoje pelene i svoje maramice.

----------


## 123beba

Ako netko može napisati neke novije info sa Merkura bila bih jako zahvalna!  :Smile:  termin mi je idući tjedan pa molim čim prije  :Smile:  hvaaaalaaaa

----------


## Optimisticna

ja sam nosila minimum stvari za rodilište i sa tim malim kovčežićem (nosi se kao torba na ramenu) sam ušla u rađaonu. Stavili smo je u ugao iza stolice od mm-a. mm mi je samo jednom donio nove spavačice i još gača. Sve sam bez problema držala u ormariću.

----------

